# Update on all my pets!



## EchoTheLeoTort (Sep 14, 2013)

I added a new member to the family, and sold one as well (the snake). My family thinks I am insane for having a bunch of pets, I only have 4! 

Here is my little leopard gecko Thresh, I got a week or so ago  About 3-3.5 inches. Still skittish but getting better




Here is my Argentine black and white tegu Cato, 2 months old and growing fast 




Here is my little Doggie who hasn't had her own thread on the forum. Annabelle is one year old.




And my new addition I couldn't resist at the petsmart adoption today, a little girl bunny, yet to be named. Isn't full grown either  She is a mini rex.


----------



## TommyZ (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice variety, something for every mood, lol. I say you need to suppplement with a tort though, 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## EchoTheLeoTort (Sep 14, 2013)

I agree, but it is a big let down when you had a good set up for a tort and they pass away :/ I miss little Echo. And now that i have a 6x4 cage in my room its kind of tough to fit anything else in, and all the tort species i love are bigger


----------



## TommyZ (Sep 14, 2013)

Yep i know the feelin on space, i went from 1 tort to 5 basically over night. Instead of a big tort, why not get a mid sized, like a cherry head?... I never was too into lizards, but that black one you have is pretty cool looking. How big does it get?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 14, 2013)

Its for the best you wait when you get you a house of your own . Then you build tortoise heaven in your yard and have a happy dude. I can't believe you sold your snake . But its hard to hide a snake from your grandmother never under estimate the power of parents finding stuff out .LOL But you have some really nice friends.

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## EchoTheLeoTort (Sep 14, 2013)

The black and white lizard will get about 4 foot or 5 ft. I didnt wanna sell my snake but shes with a friend so i can see her all the time


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 14, 2013)

Hay things happen not judging you . I had a iguana I loved very much I had to let go I know the filling. Sorry I love this picture it just works it's way in. HAHA

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------

